# Camera Land's Deal of the Day 12/18/2013 - Reduced for Christmas



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

As we are upon last minute holiday shopping and the end of the year we took a look for some awesome opportunities.
We came up with some great gift ideas and some product you'll want to buy for yourself......









* Vortex:*

Vortex SPARC Red Dot #SPRC for $169.99
or
Kit it up with the Vortex Red Dot VMX-3T Magnifier # VMX-3T for $349.99

Your choice of the Vortex StrikeFire AR 15 Mount Red/Green Dot #SFRD-AR15, Vortex StrikeFire Hunting Red/Green Dot #SFRD-Hunt or Vortex StrikeFire Flat Top AR 15 Red Dot Only #SF-BR-AR15 for only $139.99
or
Kit it up with the Vortex Strikefire Red Dot VMX-3T Magnifier # VMX-3T for $299.99









*Swarovski: *

We have aquired a shipment of the Swarovski 15x56 SLC Binoculars, #58191 with Tripod Adapter for only $1599.99









*Zeiss:*

We have a few of the Zeiss Conquest 8x40 T* ABK Binoculars #524508 left @ only $499.99

We have received some as new, never mounted demos of the:
Zeiss Terra 3X 3-9x42 Z-Plex Riflescope #522701-9920 for only $349.99
&
Zeiss Terra 3X 3-9x42 RZ-6 Riflescope #522701-9979 for only $399.99









*Minox:*

Minox BL 8x44 BR Binocular #62195 for only $299.99

Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.


----------

